# How do you beat Necrons?



## salamander 117 (May 3, 2008)

dose anyone have a good tactic for beeting necrons cos i need one as my brother keeps beating me


----------



## 40rending (Jan 3, 2008)

this has been discussed here http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=9050

but a simple and effective tactic i use is to pick on one squad and keep shooting at that squad till they are all destroyed/fall down. as long as he doesnt have any units within 6inches they dont get back up again.


----------



## Beriothien (Apr 24, 2008)

I prefer to use a 2 lbs sledge hammer. You must be careful that the little bits don't go flying off into the dog's eye, or worse.

I think you have to not worry about killing the monolith, if present. Get it out of your head that you will kill. You might try and stun it the first turn it appears...but after that, ignore it, and maybe never even shoot it.

Kill his OTHER fast stuff - dead. Don't leave a model standing. Then try and get the objectives/bonus points. Late in the game you killing his troops - dead. Concentrate fire on a unit at a time, if possible.


----------



## salamander 117 (May 3, 2008)

thanks for the advise


----------



## aetherguy881 (Apr 7, 2008)

In my experience of defending my necrons, it's quite obvious, take out the heart of the army. No, not the flailing arms of the army that may be the destroyers or the immortals or whatever the army is geared to. It's the warriors down right to the living metal. Once that warrior base is gone, the player (at least I do), get(s) uneasy knowing that failure is a viable option.

Use heavy weapons to target destroyers and other "arms" of the army. Pepper the warriors with multitudes of saving rolls, they can only roll so many saves and WBB's...


----------



## dizzington esq (Apr 24, 2008)

I would invest time in trying to isolate the lord with the res orb. This is the guy that it all hinges on. Once he is more then 6' away or dead then your heavy weapons become so much more effective against the wbb models. Also focus on taking down wbb models to go for the phase out victory. Do not believe any one who tells you necrons are crap in cc. With a lord to back them up in the unit you will win by attrition with all those wbb rolls even against power weapons, love the power fist :biggrin: 

Did I mention I like scarabs...


----------



## Brother Anubus (Feb 26, 2008)

Sadly, I have never beaten necrons...


----------



## aetherguy881 (Apr 7, 2008)

My necrons scored me a solid victory for one round at a 1k tourney a year and a half ago, against necrons.


----------



## dizzington esq (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow, necrons vs necrons, that would be a slugfest match and would have been interesting to watch. Even though the concept of necrons vs necrons is like the equivalent of trying to shred metal with a cheese grater :biggrin:


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

Going second helps quite a bit, it takes away their WBB roles on the last turn. The rules state they get WBB at the beginning of the Necron Turn, going first isn't always best.


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

hmmmmmmm melting Necrons..... Seriously though I find that against Necrons Plasma weapons and power swords turn them into very pretty confetti.:biggrin:

Sniper


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Target the warriors. Once their gone, your opponent should go into damage control which takes alot of the pressure off. The best way I've found is vast quantities of plasma (preferably in cannon form. love the template) supported by vindicators. I'd also ignore things like lords, monoliths, pariah, etc. They just distract you from taking out the core. If they do get into close combat, power weapons (or better) are the only way to go. In one battle, my librarian fried both necron lords (each had res orb, phylactry, destroyer body, and warscythe) with his force weapon. They both rolled one's on their WBB. It can be done!


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

I have a friend (CSM player) whose main tactic involves turning lords into spawns of chaos, then he Tsons the warriors and mops up with ordinance from demolisher and battle cannons.
Apprently it works a treat, but I reccomend a CC aproach with as much power weaponry as possible. Stop him getting scores of guass shots of at you by tyeing the warriors up in combat. Also, don't let your own units get tied up by the ridiculously fast scarabs. Damn them all.


----------



## Honking_Elephant (May 8, 2008)

I use my Daemon prince with wings to turn the lord into spawn, and chase down destroyers. Basic chaos marines concentrate on warriors, shoot and don't stop shooting. Use my bezerkers to go after the smaller units of warriors, preferably out of range of the res orb. Thousand sons back up my basic chaos space marines (ap3 bolters Vs. Necrons make big mess) My defiler fires battle cannon at the biggeest squads. I like using my terminators to wipe out squads, cos if you get the entire squad in a turn no WBB, unless there are more necrons within 6". And finaly my dreadnought goes scarab hunting.

As the OP is a space marine player, I guess you could adapt these to your needs.


----------



## dizzington esq (Apr 24, 2008)

I wouldn't send my dreadnought scarab hunting. You might as well just jump your dreadnought off the table edge. The scarabs will immobolise or kill your dread the 1st turn you assault them, assuming they have dusruptor fields. Of course they do, you wouldn't field them without. Thats assuming you weren't gaussed to death by warriors/destroyers before you got into cc with the scarabs.

Actually I would love to give you a game and show you how its done.

Did I mention that I like scarabs.


----------



## ketchup414 (Mar 13, 2008)

As a Necron player I would say:

1. Use a unit of your troops
2. Shoot and charge
3. Lock a big unit of warriors in combat
Then you can focus on taking down a unit at a time


----------

